# Anubias Root Rot?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Carpathian,

Welcome to TPT!

This may not be good news, you may have Anubias disease; it's main characteristic is rotting rhizomes. I didn't check here on TPT but there are several threads on APC, this thread is probably the most comprehensive. Do a search on 'Anubias disease' or 'Anubias melt' and you will find other threads. As for a cure, I don't believe I read of one; removing any rotting rhizomes when first observed does seem to slow the spread.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Carpathian,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> This may not be good news, you may have Anubias disease; it's main characteristic is rotting rhizomes. I didn't check here on TPT but there are several threads on APC, this thread is probably the most comprehensive. Do a search on 'Anubias disease' or 'Anubias melt' and you will find other threads. As for a cure, I don't believe I read of one; removing any rotting rhizomes when first observed does seem to slow the spread.


I actually came across that one among others. The latest post had been a few years and was wondering if any news had come to light on this subject, I greatly appreciate your response.
Thanks - Carpathian


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually I had some anubias rot and it was pretty bad. I did cut out around half of rhizomes and after few weeks problem disappeared. Just cut out everything that's mushy, don't wait, if you see something rotting cut it immediately.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm doing that now on the nana. The cofeefolia was too far gone by the time i noticed what was going on. The leaves show no signs and I had the rhizome out of direct view. Either way, I have already cut the nana down and it didn't seem to stop it. I currently have one leaf left and a pretty healthy looking rhizome. I tried a few things with the last leaf to see if any benefits are to be had. I neatly cut away all rotting rhizome, scrubbed the entire plant, soaked in excel(read somewhere it may help) for a couple of minutes. Then I threw it in a spare tank and dosed 120% of everything just to see what happens. I'll update with findings whether it rots or is revived. Pics coming too, just because no one likes a story without pictures.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I think you're doing all you can at present . I got hit with this a couple of years back and lost a bunch of Anubias before a member here tipped me off as to what was happening . I ended up isolating the remaining plants . On the one affected plant that still had some rhizome left , I did pretty much what you did ..... cut back the decayed area , gave the whole plant a dip in peroxide IIRC and isolated it . It was pretty shaky for some time , but it's still alive and kicking , though it hasn't grown as much as it would have if it wasn't affected . Anyway , it's like Ebola for Anubias , good luck!


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

One week later and I find the last remaining part of the anubias has survived. It isn't over yet though, upon inspection today I noticed the rhizome was a tad slimy. Although the rhizome and stems were all stiff as they should be, not soft or mushy. I don't know if its recovering or slowly rotting away but I pulled it, scrubbed it(no chemicals) and this time planted it because this tank is dirted. Careful not to cover the rhizome I placed it in a spot with just a bit more light than it was getting. I am going to slowly work back to a 100% dosing throughout this week and hope the roots will pull enough nutrients from the substrate to create fresh root growth and beat this rot off.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is what it looks like after a month, 2 13 watt 6500k daylight CFL in a 10 gallon. Just a recap. I clipped the rotting part off and soaked in excel for a few minutes. I was dosing Seachem excel, pot, iron, flourish. I am now dosing PPS pro and noticed new root growth. I am currently keeping it attached to a suction cup in one of my betta tanks. It has definitely rebounded and showing no sign of rot


----------

